# Southern Ohio hunters.........



## Guest

I am planning my yearly trip to southern Ohio to turkey hunt and I was wondering where you think the birds are. I figure they are off to a late start but I am beginning to wonder just how late things will be this year.

I am in NE Ohio and Spring has not sprung in any way shape or form. I haven't even seen a gobbler strutting yet...they seem to be in winter mode.

Are you guys seeing any sign of breeding activity yet or at least pretend. lol

I may have to consider pushing my trip back into season a little bit. Right now I am thinking second week.


----------



## Mushijobah

There is better turkey hunting in NE Ohio these days, unfortunately. But you probably already know that!

Yes, they are starting to act like spring Toms down here a bit. Not fully split up yet from what I've seen.


----------



## M.Magis

It&#8217;s really too early to tell. They rarely break out of their flocks until about two weeks from season, at least around here. But still, there&#8217;s been a lot of breeding taking place, just like normal. I think the biggest difference this year will be the lack of foliage in the first couple weeks.


----------



## Guest

I don't know if I agree that the best turkey hunting is in NE Ohio these days...I have had pretty good hunting the last few years. I will admit it has been a little slower than in the past but not bad. I love hunting southern Ohio though.....I hunt public land exclusively and the vast amount down there makes it great. I am approaching 40 turkeys in my life and I have killed many of them in SO. 

Last year spring was so early and the first week was really good. I will keep watching the birds around here and see what they do. They are gobbling but pretty sparingly....which I would expect. This is def a late year...I have had years when they are pounding in February. Up here they split up a varying times but this is a very late year to see what them in mixed flocks just feeding at this point. 

I imagine they will be wide open quickly once the warmth does come.

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## VitalShot

Yesterday about 11 am I saw 4 toms strutting in southern Ohio. First I've seen this yr. they were with several birds. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leupy

Driving through Rio Grande there were two goblers with a herd of hens off the road, the boys were strutting. I don't hunt turkeys but I do watch them. There seems to be alot of them this year which surprises me since there are so many coyotes and hogs.


----------



## M.Magis

First pic was out the office window at around 5pm yesterday. 

The others were from this morning. As you can tell, they live here around the office.


----------



## Darron

M.Magis said:


> First pic was out the office window at around 5pm yesterday.
> 
> The others were from this morning. As you can tell, they live here around the office.


Nice pics...hoping to see something like that on my cams this saturday


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the pics and info. I saw some pretty good activity this past weekend including a hen being bred. I just hope they can find a safe place to nest. The woods are very dead around here and it looks they are pretty dead down south too.

Glad to hear that people are seeing good numbers of birds! 

Nice pics!


----------

